# Kulturcafé mit 50.000 Euro Startkapital, ohne Kenntnisse



## Umaus (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

mein Thema passt vielleichtn icht optimal in dieses Forum, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dennoch weiter helfen.

Vor kurzem habe ich mich ausführlich mit einem vermögenden Herren unterhalten. Im Laufe des Gespräches erzählte ich ihm, dass ich seit einiger Zeit den Traum eines besonderen Cafés hätte. Da ich über keine finanziellen Mittel verfügte, glaubte ich aber nicht, dass irgendetwas möglich wäre.?Der Herr war von meinem Konzept sehr angetan und überlegt nun ernsthaft mir finanzielle Mittel zu bieten, welche ich nur in dem Fall zurück zahlen muss, wenn das Café ausreichend gut läuft. Die Summe, die er insgesamt zu helfen bereit wäre beträgt etwa 50.000 Euro.

Hier eine kurze Erläuterung meines „Traumes“:
Es soll ein Wohlfühl-Café werden. Räumlich soll das Café nicht aus einem großen Raum bestehen, sondern aus vielen kleinen Räumen / Warben / Zellen.
In jeder Zelle befinden sich zwei bis sechs Ledersessel und ein kleiner Tisch. Die Räume sind individuell nach verschiedenen Kulturthemen eingerichtet, z.B. traditionell Asiatisch oder Afrikanisch. Jede Zelle verfügt über eine eigene Beschallung, so dass die Gäste zwischen verschiedenen Musikgenres wählen können (Klassik, traditionell Chinesische Musik, Charts usw.).
Den Kellner können die Gäste mit einem Knopfdruck herbestellen.?Neben den Standardangebot können die Gäste beispielsweise heiße Schokolade in den verschiedensten Variationen (z.B. mit Chili) bestellen, sowie ein Teller mit Plätzchen oder Pralinen.
Durch die einzelnen kleinen Räume herrscht eine angenehm ruhige Atmosphäre und die Kunden können sich auch über einen längeren Zeitraum angenehm unterhalten. Dies ist besonders für Menschen interessant, die selber nur eine kleine, ungemütliche Wohnung besitzen, weil sie nur selten zuhause sind, aber einen ruhigen Ort suchen, wo sie mit Freunden lange und auch über intime und ernstere Themen sprechen können.
Evtl. soll das Café mit einem künstlerischen Bereich erweitert werden. Beispielsweise sollen die Kunden Einzelstücke Berliner Jungdesigner und Künstler kaufen können, welche im Eingangsbereich etc. ausgestellt sind. In den Räumen sollen außerdem Hefte mit Beispielsfotos und Themenfotos oder Thementexten ausliegen.
Am liebsten würde ich das Café in Berlin oder Hamburg eröffnen. Die Stadtlage wäre mir an sich egal, da das Café aber komfortabel und für die Anzahl der Sitzplätze großräumig wäre, müssten die Preise wahrscheinlich etwas teurer sein, als in einer durchschnittlichen Kneipe, weshalb sich die Lage daher auch in einem entsprechend guten Stadtteil befinden müsste (andererseits wären in günstigen Stadtteile die Mieten niedriger und dadurch könnten auch die Preise niedriger ausfallen).

Das Café darf gerne klein gehalten sein, aber ich denke mir, dass es eine Mindestgröße haben sollte, damit es auch wirtschaftlich ist. Könnt ihr mir hierzu vielleicht ungefähre Zahlen nennen? Ich hatte jetzt grob an 10 Zellen mit durchschnittlich drei Sessel gedacht, also rund 30 Sitzplätze und einer gesamten öffentlichen Fläche von etwa 90 qm (jede Zelle mit einer Durchschnittsgröße von 2,5x2,5 m =6,25qm, und 25qm Gang).

Ich befinde mich gerade am Anfang einer schulischen Ausbildung in der Designerbranche, welche ich dafür aufgeben müsse. Erfahrung im Gastronomiebereich habe ich keine. Meine einzigen Qualifikationen sind eine erfolgreiche Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischen Assistenten, Fachabi und zwei Jahre „Berufserfahrung“ als Aushilfskraft in einer Modefiliale, in der ich zum Ende hin allerdings auch viele organisatorische Aufgaben übernommen habe, außer dem Startkapital hätte ich zunächst also nichts.?Selbstverständlich würde ich mich vorher gut Informieren und beraten lassen.

Nun bin ich mir aber unsicher, ob ich den schritt wagen soll und dafür meine Ausbildung aufgeben soll, weil ich jetzt ein so tolles Angebot erhalten habe, oder ob ich es mir zu einfach vorstelle.
Könnt ihr in etwa einschätzen, wie lange ich bräuchte, um mich wirklich gut zu Informieren und zu Schulen, wie lange die Vorplanung dauern würde und wie lange die Umsetzung bis  zur EröffnungSind 50.000 Euro als Startkapital ausreichend, um quasi aus dem Nichts ein solches Café heraus zu holen? Das Geld müsste auch für die ersten Mieten und die Sicherheit des ersten Jahres dienen.
Falls ihr nicht sagt, dass es wie ein Lottospiel wäre,… wie sollte ich als nächstes am besten vorgehen? Solange ich noch meine Ausbildung absolviere habe ich leider nur wenig Zeit für planerische Maßnahmen, ich müsste mir somit schon vor Beginn der großen Planungsarbeiten sicher sein, dass meine Idee eine realistische Chance hat, damit ich entscheiden kann, ob ich die Ausbildung abbreche und intensiv plane, oder ob ich das Projekt sein lasse.

Ich freue mich sehr über Antworten!

Alles Gute und liebe Grüße, 
Umaus


----------



## Rena Hermann (4. Mai 2007)

Umaus hat gesagt.:


> Vor kurzem habe ich mich ausführlich mit einem vermögenden Herren unterhalten. Im Laufe des Gespräches erzählte ich ihm, dass ich seit einiger Zeit den Traum eines besonderen Cafés hätte. Da ich über keine finanziellen Mittel verfügte, glaubte ich aber nicht, dass irgendetwas möglich wäre.?Der Herr war von meinem Konzept sehr angetan und überlegt nun ernsthaft mir finanzielle Mittel zu bieten, *welche ich nur in dem Fall zurück zahlen muss, wenn das Café ausreichend gut läuft.* Die Summe, die er insgesamt zu helfen bereit wäre beträgt etwa 50.000 Euro.


Finger weg - keiner hat was zu verschenken. "Vermögende Herren" schon gar nicht. 
Wenn überhaupt Privatfinanziers reinnehmen, dann nur mit Hilfe eines guten Anwalts, der entsprechende Verträge wasserdicht macht.


> Nun bin ich mir aber unsicher, ob ich den schritt wagen soll und dafür meine Ausbildung aufgeben soll, weil ich jetzt ein so tolles Angebot erhalten habe, oder ob ich es mir zu einfach vorstelle.


Was spricht dagegen, einen solchen Schritt zu versuchen _nachdem_ du die Ausbildung abgeschlossen hast? Wenn deine Idee jetzt gut ist, ist sie es in ein zwei Jahren immer noch.


> Sind 50.000 Euro als Startkapital ausreichend, um quasi aus dem Nichts ein solches Café heraus zu holen? Das Geld müsste auch für die ersten Mieten und die Sicherheit des ersten Jahres dienen.


Ich kenn mich in dem Metier nicht aus aber vom Gefühl her würd ich sagen, dass das ganz sicher und bei weitem nicht ausreicht für das, was du beschrieben hast.

Zur Idee an sich:
Ich persönlich hätte keinen Bedarf dafür. Ich kenn auch keinen, der Bedarf an einem "ausgelagerten Wohnzimmer mit Service" hätte - schöne eigene Wohnung hin oder her.
Das Konzept scheint mir auch eher kostspielig zu sein, schon vom Raumbedarf her, wie du sagst. Insofern müßtest du als Zielgruppe eher Leute ab "Mittelverdiener" aufwärts ansprechen. Die haben aber in der Regel ein einigermaßen akzeptables Wohnzimmer. 
Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung und die hat wie immer nichts zu bedeuten.

Aber nochmal zurück zu 50000 Euro Startkapital: Du wirst entsprechend umbauen müssen, die Technik finanzieren, die Personalkosten, Versicherungen, Gebühren für Auflagen und Genehmigungen, Einrichtung, laufende Kosten wie Strom, Wasser und das Verbrauchsmaterial (Kaffee und Plätzchen usw. müssen ja auch beschafft werden), Gemagebühren für die Beschallung, Kosten für Anwalt und Steuerberater usw. Das läppert sich alles. 
Wenn's überhaupt dafür reicht, was ich bezweifle ... darüber hinaus irgendwelche Monatsmieten erstmal abzusichern, geschweige denn eine Sicherheit für das erste Jahr - du musst ja auch von irgendwas leben - daran ist aus meiner Sicht mit dem Budget nicht zu denken.

Konzepte zu erdenken ist klasse und Ideen gibt es viele. Das mach ich auch gerne.
Aber falls du das wirklich vor hast - und wie gesagt bitte erst nach der Ausbildung  - tu dir selbst den Gefallen und stell einen konkreten Finanzplan zusammen, der alles - aber auch wirklich alles - für das erste Jahr und Varianten (worst case und best case) für die ersten drei beinhaltet. Hol dir am besten Hilfe von fachversierten Leuten dazu.

Behalt dir dennoch deine Träume - aber verlier die Realität dabei nicht aus dem Auge. 

Grüße
Rena


----------



## Umaus (4. Mai 2007)

Hey Rena,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. In einem anderen Forum wurden mir ebenfalls schon sehr ähnliche Dinge geschildert und nachdem ich alles noch mal neu überschlagen habe (besonders wenn ich einberechne, dass ich das ich auch Geld für alle laufenden Kosten des ersten Jahres zur Verfügung haben sollte) kam ich schnell auf 100.000 Euro und ich glaube, dass auch das eher optimistisch als realistisch oder gar pessimistisch gerechnet wäre.

Aber es war ja ohnehin nur als Traum (zumindest für die nächste Zeit) gedacht. Das Angebot des Herren hatte mich nur etwas intusiastisch gemacht.

 Aber danke!


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Mai 2007)

Da du selbst keine Gastronomieerfahrung hast, würde ich dir empfehlen, dir erstmal welche zu verschaffen, gehe bspw. kellnern in einem vergleichbaren Lokal.
Andernfalls bist du jederzeit auf Personal angewiesen, und bei 30 Plätzen solltest du zumindest anfangs zusehen, mit möglichst wenig Personal, am Besten ganz ohne, klarzukommen.

Vielleicht hat sich dein Drang in die Gastronomie dann von selbst erledigt, denn man sieht das Ganze doch weniger rosig, wenn man mal auf der anderen Seite des Thresen steht 

So oder so.... 50k € sind wirklich viel zu wenig, und so gänzlich ohne Eigenkapital?
Ich würd dir eher davon abraten, alleine für die Einrichtung wird das kaum Reichen, wenn du selbige nicht von der Müllkippe rekrutieren willst


----------



## martinpriebe (16. Juli 2007)

Hi,


ich wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden, da ich auch von einer ähnlichen aber größeren Idee Träume.

50.000 sind nicht genug. setze ne 1 vor die 5 und dann stimmt es schon eher.

Zur Idee:
Die Idee find ich recht gut aber ein Problem sehe ich im Angebot.
Leute die Kultur suchen brauchen oft was neues.
Also würde ich die Essen und trinken Angebote oft erneuern. bzw wöchentliche Spezials einführen.
Desweiteren gründe ne Art Verein der sich dort trifft.
Mach Ausstellungen von "namelosen" Künstlern. (billiger)

Und sorge für Parkplätze.

Ich würde sagen die Idee ist gut aber ziehe sowas profesionell auf.
Es soll keine "gewollt-aber-nicht-gekonnt" Bar sein.
Du mußt entweder billiger oder innovativer als Andere sein.


Steuerberater und IHK sind gute erste Ansprechpartner.

Und setze wenigstens 1 Jahr Planung vorraus.
Wie schon gesagt Finanzplan etc.

mfg
Martin


----------



## hiltwin (30. September 2007)

setzt nicht nur die 1 vor die 5, sondern tausche auch noch die zahlen, dann kommst du vom bereich optimistisch in den bereich realistisch.

allerdings - soweit gar kein problem! Für gute konzepte geben banken kredite und für existenzgründer bietet die kfw-bank ausfallsicherheiten in form von existenzgründerkrediten.

somit könnten die angesprochenen 50 k tatsächlich der gewünschte anteil an eigenkapital bei einer finanzierung sein, sofern der vermögende herr als eigentümer oder stiller gesellschafter mit einsteigt.

um eine bank zu überzeugen, wird es allerdings nicht reichen zu sagen, ich möchte am liebsten in hamburg oder berlin eröffnen.

da muss es schon heissen: ich will genau an jenem ort eröffnen, weil dort meine marktforschungsanalyse ergeben hat, das grosser bedarf für die idee vorhanden ist und es noch zig andere gründe gibt, die für eine erfolgreiche investition sprechen.

mein tipp: suche dir jemanden aus der gastronomie, der dort erfahrung hat und mit einsteigt. zu zweit sind risiko und gewinn kleiner, aber dafür der spass, ideen und einsatz doppelt vorhanden, wenn die chemie stimmt. zu 2. ist immer besser, denn als einzelkämpfer ....


----------



## DeSaarbrigger (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
so gut das alles klingt, lass die finger weg. 
Ich kenne auch einige Wohlhabende und glaub mir das sind die geitzigsten menschen die es gibt. Falls de doch was machst nur mit Anwalt, Wenn de keine Erfahrung in der Gastronomie hast würde ich die Finger weg lassen oder dich über entsprechende Lehrgänge informieren. 
Was wirklich nicht zu unterschätzen ist, ist das kaufännische an einem eigenen Gewerbe, wenn du darin auvh keine erfahrung hast ist es um so schwerer. Auch in dem Fall gibt es Lehrgäge. Wenn es dein Traum ist dann bereite dich zuerst gut vor, bevor du dienen Traum zerstörst


----------



## Tackleberry (2. Januar 2008)

Also mal abgesehen davon dass 50.000 nicht reichen werden um so einen Laden auch nur einige Wochen am Laufen zu halten gibt es wohl Leute die Geld in innovative Projekte pumpen. Die nennen sich unter anderem "Business Angels"...


----------

